# Broken Keyboard Button on Acer Aspire



## Mracid (Nov 22, 2006)

Guys, I have an urgent problem. I was trying to remove something stuck in between my Acer's keyboard, and I accidently removed the "L" button. I have to write a research paper in the next few days, and while I can use the "L" button by pressing the actual bumper, its very annoying and distracting. I have the actual button and underneath it is the attached "scissor" mechanism thing. If someone could explain how to attach this thing back to my keyboard, I'd be VERY grateful. Thank you very much...PLS RESPOND IF YOU KNOW!


----------



## defeflnec (Nov 3, 2004)

If nothing underneath is broken off, you can reattach it by simply placing the key where it would normally be, pressing firmly down, and alternating pressure back and forth to get the scissor mechanism to pop back into the proper slots.

If the rubber stopper-looking thing underneath is broken off, this can be tricky, but if you carefully press the key down it should snap back into place.


----------

